# Longworth chuck



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

It occurs to me that I have never posted into this Woodturning and Lathes area, so I guess this is a first. A friend asked me to cut him a 16" Longworth chuck so today I tested my drawing that I did in Fusion 360 by cutting a 12" chuck. Looks like it came out just fine so I thought I would offer them in our Etsy shop. You can click on the link in my signature and see the offering but I didn't want to post a link like I was pushing it, just thought you lathe guys might want to see this - 









I used to turn a fair amount and still have my Oliver 8' bed lathe but it's not being used 'cause it's 3 phase and I don't have time to do any turning anyway. So if y'all see something in the Etsy listing that doesn't look right or that I have worded incorrectly I would appreciate a heads up. Thanks!

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Because most new members join the forum because it's a ROUTER forum I'm re-posting this pdf showing how to rout a Longworth chuck.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

It's ok, Harry. I used my ROUTER to make these. But since we have a Woodturning and Lathes area this is where I posted it. :wink:

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My apologies David, I misunderstood your post, I thought that you had used a CNC router.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I did Harry. The CNC _router_ is to me just another tool in the shop. I also used my table saw, bandsaw, drum sander, ROS, straight edge, and pencil. But this wasn't really about the tools I used to achieve the end result, rather it was about the end result posted in the area where folks use these. :wink:

I was just saying that since we do have the Woodturning and Lathes area, which also don't have much to do with using a router, that I would post this here. No apologies necessary, my friend! Thanks for commenting.

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The router has the greatest potential of all of our tools to be able to do things but I can't say I've ever only used a router to make something. So in the end it's just one tool we use to make things with, just like you keep saying David.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Charles that the majority of new members join this forum because of the word ROUTER, I certainly did! Because of the many years of router experience and specialised training I thought that I could pass this on to members wishing to become proficient routologists, using PLUNGE routers for far more than fancy edging.
To this end I have produced a large number of projects, most using the plunge router. The bulk of these were photographed at each stage of the making, edited then produced as a pdf. Before I was taught by fellow members to produce pdf's I posted zip files, again taught to me by fellow members, and before zip's I posted individual numbered photos. and referred to them in the text. The majority of these projects were made specifically for the forum, I have never sold anything that I have made, what I didn't keep I gave away as presents, including trinket and jewellery boxes, clocks, dozens of wood and Acrylic pens and lots of Makita style template guides, especially 40mm ones!
Health problems have kept me out of my shed for quite some time, but now it's just my Arthritic knees but I do hope to be back there and producing one of these days.
I must make it clear that I have nothing against CNC routers and I do admire members who learn to program them but only a fraction of the membership own one of these machines and from reading between the lines, only a few use them on a regular basis, excepting of course the few professionals.
Finally, everyone knows that a picture is worth a thousand words, yet so few members produce photo shoots showing HOW they made their project, a very few have and they have been really excellent.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

difalkner said:


> It occurs to me that I have never posted into this Woodturning and Lathes area, so I guess this is a first. A friend asked me to cut him a 16" Longworth chuck so today I tested my drawing that I did in Fusion 360 by cutting a 12" chuck. Looks like it came out just fine so I thought I would offer them in our Etsy shop. You can click on the link in my signature and see the offering but I didn't want to post a link like I was pushing it, just thought you lathe guys might want to see this -
> 
> View attachment 330041
> 
> ...


David, I have a question.

My lathe has 5.5" from the bed to the center of the headstock. With a 10" Longworth Chuck What is the biggest bowl I can hold?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> David, I have a question.
> 
> My lathe has 5.5" from the bed to the center of the headstock. With a 10" Longworth Chuck What is the biggest bowl I can hold?


Probably about 8 1/4", Don, depending on the size of grippers you use. Larger grippers will limit the max bowl diameter but will increase the minimum diameter and vice versa.









David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What do you use for the grippers David and where do you find them?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> What do you use for the grippers David and where do you find them?


There are many, many sources but these three come up often in searches - 

Big Guy Productions (a friend bought these and really likes them)

Woodline

Rockler 

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I used similar to these from our Bunnings big box store, available in various sizes and are quite cheap.

https://www.bunnings.com.au/madico-...round-protec-floor-protection-4-pack_p3970282


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

It looks like these bumpers might work. What do you think?

https://www.acehardware.com/departm...oor-furniture/protective-furniture-pads/51636


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Don, I reckon the 5/8" ones would be fine.


----------

